# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Tư vấn về du lịch Đồ Sơn Hải Phòng?

## wildrose

Sắp tới em sẽ đi Hải Phòng định ra hóng gió ở Đồ Sơn cái các bác có thể tư vấn cho em ra Đồ sơn thì nên nghỉ ở khách sạn hay nhà nghỉ nào không? Ăn thì có món gì lạ lạ nhờ các bác tư vấn tiếp? Có chỗ nào chơi ngoài ngồi ngắm biển nữa không? Các bác tư vấn giúp em nhé!

----------


## hantt.163

Lang thang shopping: chợ Ga, chợ Đổ để mua quần áo, giày dép cho mẹ,  con. HN thì rất nhiều nhưng biết đâu bạn kiếm được cái khác khác, vì  hàng TQ ở HP hầu như hàng Móng Cái, khác ở HN là hàng Lạng Sơn. Lượn  mấy shop trên đường Hoàn Văn Thụ, Nguyễn Đức Cảnh, Cầu Đất, Cát Dài xem  có thửa được gì cho bạn bè không nhé!  

Mấy phố này gần chợ Ga cả, Bạn leo lên taxi 686868 rồi bảo nó chở  đến chợ Ga, sau đó lang thang tiếp mấy phố kia. Trưa mà thích ăn bún chả  mực, bún bò, nộm miến, bún tôm... thì qua ngõ Sơn Lâm đường Cát Dài. Ăn  cơm văn phòng thì vào mấy bar trên đường Điện Biên Phủ. Chúng tớ thì  hay vào Maxim cafe' hoặc New corner. Đồ Hải sản thì vào Vũ Minh đường  Quang Trung thì chẳng thiếu thứ gì. Túm lại là thích ăn món gì thì gọi  ..  
Ăn Ốc luộc/ xào.... ở Hà Ốc - chợ Ga Hoặc Ngõ Sơn Lâm - Cát dài 
- Bánh Bèo ở Lê Đại Hành 
- Bánh đa cua ở Da liễu
Nhớ mua cá bớp về nấu cháo đặc sản đấy ! 

đ/c KS thử liên hệ: 
Biệt thự Đồ Sơn 
Địa chỉ: Khu II - Đồ Sơn, Tp. Hải Phòng 
Điện thoại: 861226 

Khách sạn Hải Âu 
Địa chỉ: Khu II - Đồ Sơn, Tp. Hải Phòng 
Điện thoại: 861221 

Khách sạn Công Đoàn Đồ Sơn 
Địa chỉ: Khu I - Đồ Sơn, Tp. Hải Phòng 
Điện thoại: 861803

----------


## nguoibohanh

Chào bạn,  hiện mình đang công tác tại Công ty du lịch Fiditour - số 129 Nguyễn Huệ, Q1. Rất vui khi được chia sẻ với bạn vài thông tin sau:   - Khu du lịch Đồ Sơn gần đây đã khai trương bể bơi nước mặn tạo sóng lớn nhất Châu Á ở Hòn Dấu Resort( 3*), khách sạn 5 sao hình cánh buồm Pullman tại đảo nhân tạo Hoa Phượng - biểu tượng tương lai của thành phố hoa phượng đỏ. Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể tham khảo một vài khách sạn như: Đồ Sơn resort( 4*), khách sạn Hải Âu, khách sạn công đoàn Việt Nam, khách sạn Lâm Nghiệp( 3*), Biển Nhớ Đồ Sơn, Hoa Phượng( 2*) hay có thể lưu trú tại biệt thự Bảo Đại…  - Đặc sản Hải Phòng: Nem cua biển, bánh đa cua, bánh cuốn nguội, bún tôm Hải Phòng…  - Ở Hải Phòng, ngoài việc dạo và tắm biển ở Đồ Sơn, bạn còn có thể tham quan một số nơi như: Núi Voi, sông Bạch Đằng, chùa Dư Hàng, đền Bà Đế.. Từ đất liền hay Đồ Sơn, bạn có thể đi tàu hay bằng đường cao tốc đến thăm đảo và vườn quốc gia Cát bà, nằm kề bên Vịnh Hạ Long với hàng trăm đảo lớn nhỏ nổi nên giữa biển cả mênh mông      Nếu bạn cần thêm thông tin, có thể liên hệ mình qua địa chỉ sau:  Yahoo:  fiditour.touronline7  Email:   solam@fiditour.com  Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp qua số điện thoại: 0937 455 202(Ms.Lam)  Chúc bạn có được một chuyến du lịch vui vẻ và thú vị!

----------


## chicks2401

Nhà nghỉ Hoàng Gia 1 
Phục vụ ăn - nghỉ 
Địa chỉ : Khu II - Đồ Sơn - Hải Phòng 
Giá cả liên hệ trực tiếp Nguyễn Thị Biên ( chủ nhà nghỉ ) hotline : 0936.924.870 hoặc 0313.861.726
Nhà nghỉ Hoàng Gia 1 toạ lạc tại trung tâm khu du lịch Đồ Sơn, rất gần với bãi tắm khu II và khu du lịch mới Hon Dau Resort.
Nhà nghỉ gồm 4 tầng với 25 phòng mỗi phòng có 1 hoặc 2 giường với trang thiết bị thoải mái, đầy đủ tiện nghi như : điều hoà nhiệt độ, tivi, nước nóng lạnh, vệ sinh khép kín., .. luôn làm hài lòng các bạn.
 Nhà nghỉ Hoàng Gia 1 là nơi dừng chân lý tưởng và rất thuận lợi cho khách thăm quan tắm biển, thăm di tích lịch sử và ghé thăm khu du lịch quốc tế hòn dáu,..
Nhà ăn: Các món ăn được chế biến từ hải sản biển và các món ăn dân tộc đa dạng , giá cả hợp lý với hơn 150 chỗ ngồi với nhiều món ăn ngon luôn được chuẩn bị sẵn sàng bởi những đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp sẵn sàng phục vụ đầy đủ mọi yêu cầu của quý khách. Ngoài ra trong khi thưởng thức các món ăn của nhà nghỉ, quý khách còn có thể ngắm thời khắc hoàng hôn thanh bình và lãng mạn trên biển,..
 - Và điều quan trọng là giá cả rất hợp lý  :batting eyelashes:   :hehe:

----------


## missan

Lần mình đi Đồ Sơn thì mình ở khách sạn Hải Âu , Phòng tiện nghi:điều hòa nhiệt độ ,ti vi,cửa sổ,vòi sen.Mà giá cả cũng được so với khu du lịch, không quá là đắt đỏ lắm.

----------

